# ID this Moss please



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

This moss grows in abundance in undisturbed humid areas on rocks and soil, out of water. Has anyone come across this one before? Any chance that this will adapt under water?


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks like fissen


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess the only way to know if it can live under water is to try. I've put in on some rocks in my outdoor aquarium. Let's see how it does.


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

Engold said:


> Looks like fissen


I've tried googling fissen but nothing turned up. Do you have its scientific name?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

fissidens. also called Phoenix Moss.

It does look like a Fissidens to me also, and if that is the case, it DOES well underwater.
It is a very attractive moss IMO.

Give her a whirl.


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

I've looked at pics of Phoenix Moss online and upclose, it does not look like it. On another forum, someone suggested its mood moss and t he pics look much closer to what i have.

I'll post some pics next week of how it does.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Never heard of mood moss.
That is emersed growth and it looks like fissidens to me, but I have never had it emersed grown, only submersed. It does look different underwater, it gets more dark green for sure.
But I am not sure of it, I will look for Mood Moss in a search.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

IDK, mood moss for decorations in landscaping and banzai tree's and terrariums, some of that they are selling is dried and dead or fake. IDK if I would say this is mood moss, even though it looks a little closer to it, I still think it is an emersed versiion of A fissidens. Keep in mind that Phoenix moss is Fissidens Font. One of many fissidens out there, one of many from the US. Of course as I stated before, I am not 100% and if someone knows for sure, I am all for finding out a proper ID. I really just threw out the Fissidens to give you the whole name when Ron came up only with "Fissin", and Phoenix Moss since it is one of the more common.

BTW, where did you get collect this moss?

Oh, here is a few sites I found with mood moss
http://www.mossmaninc.com/images/mmood1.jpg
http://www.schustersoftexas.com/Accents_Mosses/Mood_Moss.php
http://www.bigappleherp.com/Nature-Zone-Moss


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you found it outside, it could be ANYTHING. There are hundreds of mosses that could be found in whatever part of the world you are in. I've tried a couple of different terrestrial mosses in my tank and they did adapt and grow (after some time and acclimation) , but they weren't much to look at.

Truely the only way to tell what it will do submersed is to try it out. If it all turns brown and looks dead, give it another week to see if submerged growth starts appearing. That was my experience with both that I tried.

-Dave


----------



## gsparsan (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats exactly what i'll do. It doesn't matter if it does not look great for a while. It's in an external natural tank I use mostly to propagate plants. I'll give it a few weeks and if there is new growth, it would be interesting to see how it looks, if it can form carpetted growth etc.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Be sure and post pics so we can see what happens along with you.


----------

